# What I did last night



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I worked overnight at a restaurant, I was supposed to repipe a hot and cold manifold supplying a dishmachine and some other fixtures. I was busy doing my own thing, two other guys were busting the floor to change a floor drain to a stainless area/trench drain. The guy hammering the floor hit a 3/4" hot water recirc line Unbelievably, I was able to fix it, by unsweating a travel piece out of a tee and street 90. I always keep 1/4" poly tubing on my van, I stuck it down into the pipe, sucked a bunch of water and sweat the new stuff in. Plus, I get another 8 hours of O.T. to go back tonight and finish my stuff. Yayyy


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I sat in the hot tub and had a couple of cold ones. One of my guys was on-call and I was sore after riding all day.:drink:


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

Im thinking of getting a jet sweat kit for situations like that.. but latley iv been keeping comp. fittings around for those lines that wont shut off.. we still dont have pro press fittings anywhere around the city.. were always last in updating technology.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

jET sweat all the way. I always used jet sweats they just rock


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Didn't you mean to type you brazed instead of sweat the repair?:whistling2:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Didn't you mean to type you brazed instead of sweat the repair?:whistling2:


 

i'm sure that's what i heard.:yes: 

what good does a jet sweat do on a slab leak? unless you're putting in pex or unions or some other wierdness. are propress fittings legal below slab?








paul


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

It was my understanding that no fittings are allowed on copper below a slab in new construction, but service related, you dont really have a choice.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> are propress fittings legal below slab?paul


No.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> It was my understanding that no fittings are allowed on copper below a slab in new construction, but service related, you dont really have a choice.


 
when i did new construction, we had to do repairs to some water services before slabs were poured due to some idjit stepping on them or kinking them when they rolled the copper out. i guess we could have trashed the copper and rolled a new one out but we repaired them with brazed couplings and never had an issue with inspections. 






paul


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> It was my understanding that no fittings are allowed on copper below a slab in new construction, but service related, you dont really have a choice.


My statements are related to IL only ,everywhere except Cook county. Don't know about inaccessible fittings in other states.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It was a 3.5" long run out of the bull of a tee to a street 90. I have _Jet-Swets_ but they wouldn't work here. Code calls for braze, but at 4:00 a.m. what ya gonna do?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

jjbex said:


> but at 4:00 a.m. what ya gonna do?


 
at 4:00 a.m. i was sleeping like a baby.








paul


----------

